# Pretty Big Task - from other Forum



## jewel531 (Mar 12, 2009)

Not sure how many people check the other forums - but I thought I would post this here to for anyone who would like to give me any suggestions - or see the site. 
___________________________________

I've taken on a pretty big task lately. It has been so hard for me to find all the information I want in one place that I decided to create a website for it all. It's a work in progress, but I thought perhaps anybody might be able to help me a little. It's going to take a while to finish, but I would like to know what you are interested in knowing, and if there is anything that you want to see on my website that you do not currently see. 

Of course I don't have ALL the information I want on there yet, but its coming along pretty well. I am almost done listing the Carrier oils and their properties, but as for other ingredients I have barely filled it in yet - so please don't tell me that all EO's and their description should be on there, because they will be by the end. Anything else though - feel free to let me know. 

The site is basically formed out, but with missing information. 

The site's name is 
I've taken on a pretty big task lately. It has been so hard for me to find all the information I want in one place that I decided to create a website for it all. It's a work in progress, but I thought perhaps anybody might be able to help me a little. It's going to take a while to finish, but I would like to know what you are interested in knowing, and if there is anything that you want to see on my website that you do not currently see. 

Of course I don't have ALL the information I want on there yet, but its coming along pretty well. I am almost done listing the Carrier oils and their properties, but as for other ingredients I haven't gotten there yet - so please don't tell me that all EO's and their description should be on there, because they will be by the end. Anything else though - feel free to let me know. 

The site is basically formed out, but with missing information. 

The site's name is 
http://naturallybejeweled.com/default.htm 

I would love to know what you think! 

Thanks 
Ruby

PS. I have also had a friend recently tell me that she couldn't click on links - if you have this problem, can you please let me know. Thanks!

I would love to know what you think! 

Thanks 
Ruby


----------



## itspaulas (May 3, 2009)

You can set your google ads to show specific categories.  You may want to change your settings to something a tad more in line with your site.  I don't know that a lot of people are going to take it terribly serious when the 3 large banner ads are pumping to online gaming sites.  Just a suggestion.

You also might want to center your table on the page.  Looking at it on a 23" widescreen, you have everything aligned to the left and about 3 solid inches of dead space to the right of the screen.


No links on this page work:
http://naturallybejeweled.com/default_f ... esMain.htm

If the contact address on your site is your personal residence and you don't run a business out of it (where customers come and go) I would recommend removing it.  For $20.00 a year you can get a P.O. box for business mail to come to and prevent having to broadcast to the entire internet where you live right down to the street number.  (I've run a web design business for 9 years. I created a website for a lady who raised pure bred dogs and I listed her address on her site as she requested.  She answered her door after being told that the gentleman saw the pups on her website. She was held up at gunpoint and robbed of that litter of VERY expensive pups. Thank God she was NOT harmed.  It could have been far worse. Since then I refuse to list a personal residential address on a website.)

Ok, that's my 2 cents.

Good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2009)

jewel531 is no longer here, most of her website was  stolen from assorted other websites, images & text. She was called out on it and has not been back.


----------



## itspaulas (May 3, 2009)

:evil: Very little I dislike on the internet more than content theft!  Sorry I bumped this thread now that I know that.

Thanks for the info Tabitha!


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 5, 2009)

itspaulas said:
			
		

> :evil: Very little I dislike on the internet more than content theft!  Sorry I bumped this thread now that I know that.
> 
> Thanks for the info Tabitha!



I am not familiar with online website rules, but I have written many papers. If she had cited her sources would this have been fine? A site like that would be helpful to many people, including myself.


----------



## itspaulas (May 5, 2009)

jeffp2007 said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with online website rules, but I have written many papers. If she had cited her sources would this have been fine? A site like that would be helpful to many people, including myself.



Jeffp,

The appropriate way to have dealt with it (IMHO) would have been to first contact the author/website and ask permission.  IF permission is obtained it is always best to link back (some sites actually have text and a link prewriten that they ask you to use when using their wording on your site for link popularity with search engines)or acknowledge a "shout out" to the site it came from so people know you are not attempting to take someone elses work.  

The pictures are no different.

It is NEVER "OK" to take the text, put it on your site and state that you intended to change some wording later to make it your own or to make it "less" the original writers.

After reading the response from Tabitha, I tracked down the old threads and looked at the sites that had material taken from them.  In SEVERAL cases the site(s) had notice at the bottom of their homepage stating that you could not take the material off the site or couldn't use it without permission.


----------



## Tabitha (May 5, 2009)

She did not site her sources & she used images that had watermark  &/or copywrite marks on them.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO thats Jail time right there if those websites wanted to press charges.. um mu-mu-mu-mummmmmm


----------



## itspaulas (May 6, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO thats Jail time right there if those websites wanted to press charges.. um mu-mu-mu-mummmmmm



Very seldom if ever would it come to that in a case like this.  This was not piracy, it was just theft by ignorance (or lack of checking with a legitimate source on what was legal).  Typically there would be a "cease and desist" letter sent to her and her site hosting company.  This is also called a "Take down provision".  Most hosting companies won't risk getting into a lawsuit so they will take the site down themselves temporarily until the material has been removed by the owner.  

If, in rare circumstances, the site owner feels the material is not property of someone else (NOT in the case of the site in this post, but in general) they may respond with a counter-notice.  Once this has been issued, the original person claiming ownership to the material has 10-14 days to file a lawsuit.  If no lawsuit is filed, the material may be put back up and used as it was before the site was taken down.

You would have to have a VERY good reason to fight this as it gets terribly expensive once you enter that arena but it has happened.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

ew I see yeah I dont think I would want to dish out all that money.. especially if your not making money from your site


----------

